# Obris Morgan???



## delef38 (Oct 21, 2008)

Please anyone familiar with this brand or, even better, owner of any of their watches leave your comments in this thread!! The only information I managed to retrieve is this site : http://www.obrismorgan.com/ and a couple of links to Hong Kong or Japanese auctions.
Where can we get these watches????:-s


----------



## Craig M (Feb 13, 2006)

Those are some great color combos on those...I would also like to know where to snag them.


----------



## serdal22 (Feb 21, 2009)

Wow!!!!! These are really great looking watches! 

I just checked the website you provided. I could proceed to 2nd page/step then I can not advance on the website anymore. I will try to search more.

Thanks for the info.

Serdal


----------



## constellation90 (Dec 6, 2008)

Im in love with both those chrono's!! Let us know everything you find out


----------



## lvdb (Jul 14, 2008)

Guys, it's obvious that the pilot and the orange chrono have basicly the same guts as two Alphas


----------



## Craig M (Feb 13, 2006)

lvdb said:


> Guys, it's obvious that the pilot and the orange chrono have basicly the same guts as two Alphas


I'm sure you are 100% correct....but the specific color combo case styling is something Alpha has yet to tap into..


----------



## delef38 (Oct 21, 2008)

Noone owns or ever owned any of these watches???? Come onnnnnn


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

delef38 said:


> Noone owns or ever owned any of these watches???? Come onnnnnn


I think you're the first to haven spotted these. But I'm sure some people will be the guinea pigs for the rest of us ;-)


----------



## Craig M (Feb 13, 2006)

GuySie said:


> I think you're the first to haven spotted these. But I'm sure some people will be the guinea pigs for the rest of us ;-)


Oh dear...do we have another Parnis situation going on here?? :-d


----------



## CptVague (Oct 13, 2008)

Craig M said:


> Oh dear...do we have another Parnis situation going on here?? :-d


I sure hope so! The Parnis Chrono I got after seeing your pics is my favorite witch right now, and some of these Obris Morgans look great.


----------



## NormanF (Jun 17, 2006)

There's the myth about it being a German watch brand. Don't they get tired of insulting people's intelligence? Its NOT made in Die Vaterland! :-d


----------



## constellation90 (Dec 6, 2008)

I wonder why there internet site is soo incomplete? Do you think maybe they havn't been launched yet?


----------



## Pawl_Buster (Mar 12, 2007)

constellation90 said:


> I wonder why there internet site is soo incomplete? Do you think maybe they havn't been launched yet?


Mushrooms take a little time to root ;>)


----------



## AlbertaTime (Dec 27, 2008)

There's decent pictures of the classic and well-known Pilz/蘑菰 6498 movement at this link.










(for research purposes only)


----------



## Oldheritage (Jan 3, 2009)

Is it just me or do the case, the case-back, the crown and even the strap look an awful lot like the alpha titanium pilot?


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

Now _THOSE_ look very nice indeed. The B&R homage pieces look great..:-!


----------



## mrpete (Dec 13, 2006)

OK where do you buy them?:-!


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

Okay, now I'm intrigued too. I saw some pics at another watch forum, they've got some very interesting designs that are obviously based on well known designs - but with their own spin on them.



























(I absolutely adore this one. That massive bezel and the 70s case!)


----------



## delef38 (Oct 21, 2008)

Spread the word, people!!! There has to be someone who knows where we can get these watches!


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

delef38 said:


> Spread the word, people!!! There has to be someone who knows where we can get these watches!


I just posted a question on a Flickr photo of an Obris Morgan, and the reply didn't help much:

_"i got mine from yahoo hk auction over a year ago. hope you can find one there, good luck. "_

Doesn't seem to be a regular seller of these in the Western countries yet.


----------



## AlbertaTime (Dec 27, 2008)

GOTTA like like that look :-!


----------



## delef38 (Oct 21, 2008)

GuySie said:


> I just posted a question on a Flickr photo of an Obris Morgan, and the reply didn't help much:
> 
> _"i got mine from yahoo hk auction over a year ago. hope you can find one there, good luck. "_
> 
> Doesn't seem to be a regular seller of these in the Western countries yet.


Damnnnn ...... I only wish I hadn't given up those Chinese lessons;-)!!


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

AlbertaTime said:


> GOTTA like like that look :-!


Just realised what it reminded me of:










I love the rougher bezel and Panerai style sandwich dial on the Obris design though.


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

That Flickr photo I mentioned has a style that wasn't posted in this thread before, check out this b-uhr variant dial:


----------



## PeterFromSanDiego (Oct 20, 2008)

Hey fellas-

Those are very nice watches aren't they? You can try a seller on evilbay by the name of "tillucahan." He sold a handful about a month or two ago. Not sure about now though.

They were in the 250+ range.

Here is the last one sold: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130281065773


----------



## PeterFromSanDiego (Oct 20, 2008)

Here is a limited edition model with four hands.


----------



## delef38 (Oct 21, 2008)

Thanks Peter! Any other experiences with Obris??


----------



## PeterFromSanDiego (Oct 20, 2008)

I've never had any experience with Obris. But I'd be willing to be a guinea pig!


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

delef38 said:


> Please anyone familiar with this brand or, even better, owner of any of their watches leave your comments in this thread!! The only information I managed to retrieve is this site : The Offical Website of Obris Morgan Timepieces and a couple of links to Hong Kong or Japanese auctions.
> Where can we get these watches????:-s


Hey fellahs,
I MIGHT have some good news. I am currently working on procuring a line of these Obris Morgans.

I will be back when I know more.


----------



## PeterFromSanDiego (Oct 20, 2008)

Do keep us updated on OM.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

PeterFromSanDiego said:


> Do keep us updated on OM.


Will do, Peter. :-!


----------



## Zoodles95 (Mar 9, 2006)

delef38 said:


> Please anyone familiar with this brand or, even better, owner of any of their watches leave your comments in this thread!! The only information I managed to retrieve is this site : http://www.obrismorgan.com/ and a couple of links to Hong Kong or Japanese auctions.
> Where can we get these watches????:-s


If these are Alpha quality watches I want to find them too! I love the design of this Parnis B&R homage but the watch is absolute garbage.:-|









Give me a quality B&R Homage somebody!:thanks


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Zoodles95 said:


> If these are Alpha quality watches I want to find them too! I love the design of this Parnis B&R homage but the watch is absolute garbage.:-|
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Zoodles,
First, regarding a B&R homage: I feel yer pain, I really do. ;-) 
Went through a few myself trying to disprove the theory (is it a theory?) that you get what yer pay fer. Well, the theory does hold UP TO a certain point. There is this guy (BJ INC) on ebay who used to sell the BEST -- and I do mean the best -- instrument-style watches under Military Spec for 139.00. Well, never do a good deed and not expect to get punished so... Now he's gone... :-(
and I don't know where to. I'm sure lot of yous know him -- his feedback was solid. People couldn't praise him enuf. But it's possible that he's been forced to lie low. (I've heard that some sellers have been sued. Did ya notice how all the Marina Militare sellers just vanished one day? Helenarou etc?)
I wrote him couple a times but no answer -- and he's usually pretty good about replying.

Second, regarding the quality of Obris Morgans:
To me, what OM has done is an homage in the best sense of the word. Take an established design, be INSPIRED by it, then do yo own funky thang.

So far what I've been able to gather is that, the OM makers have been working to upgrade a lot of stuff, including their straps to Bundt using better leather.
As for their internal organs, if what I own are any indication, they are very well made for their price grade. I don't know the specs in detail -- they won't tell me -- but these watches are surprisingly accurate though. 
My only criticism so far is, the bezels could be made to be a bit tighter on their 'diver' models, but then, I doubt anyone who's out to do some serious diving is gonna wear these. I mean, these are not "commando mission" watches, not by a long shot, and they don't pretend to be. But they're jes fine for armchair diving with Monsieur Cousteau on Discovery.:-d

Well, I hope to have something to update y'all soon.


----------



## Zoodles95 (Mar 9, 2006)

Chronopolis said:


> Hi Zoodles,
> First, regarding a B&R homage: I feel yer pain, I really do. ;-)
> Went through a few myself trying to disprove the theory (is it a theory?) that you get what yer pay fer. Well, the theory does hold UP TO a certain point. There is this guy (BJ INC) on ebay who used to sell the BEST -- and I do mean the best -- instrument-style watches under Military Spec for 139.00. Well, never do a good deed and not expect to get punished so... Now he's gone... :-(
> and I don't know where to. I'm sure lot of yous know him -- his feedback was solid. People couldn't praise him enuf. But it's possible that he's been forced to lie low. (I've heard that some sellers have been sued. Did ya notice how all the Marina Militare sellers just vanished one day? Helenarou etc?)
> ...


Thanks for the great response.|>

I like what this company is doing. Kind of like Alpha but with some more originality in some of the designs (although Alpha has some nice stuff which is very much "them" like my dual timer and the Calender).

Hopefully this company's products will become more widely available on a website like Alpha's or via e-bay.

I agree with your comments about divers. I have several Seiko divers (and a couple of Doxas) and those are for swimming, sports, or diving. These other ones (and homages) are for fun.:-d

I want to spend $100-$200 or so for a nice B&R homage. If it is going to cost me over $200 it had better be special.:think:


----------



## delef38 (Oct 21, 2008)

Dear Chronopolis,

Looking forward to hearing from you very soon ;-)


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Howdy all,

Well, I came in to find stuff about Armand Nicolet Calendar Chronos as they're on eBay, now on sale by the same seller I just bought a Hammi Tachymiler from. So, I did my thang here about that, and then thought I'd stop by to say HI and let y'all know what's happening with regard to these...these... practically 'Loch Ness' status Obris Morgans. :-s

My dude went dead on me for like 4 weeks, then he suddenly surfaced. I was beginning to think the guy suffers from a bad case of Narcolepsy but noooo, he just went to a friend's wedding overseas and decided to do some serious R&R while at it. (Who can blame him?) Anyway, so, he sent me a list of models available right now -- unfortunately, it's quite curtailed, given how extensive their collection actually is !

BUT BUT BUT what is available are still pretty hotdiggitydang good lookin'. Funky color combos and Titanium cases on some!!! 
AND AND AND he is expecting more models to arrive in a month or so. (Uh, yeah, right, let's just double that figure.) 
Demand much greater than supply apparently. Wildly popular in Japan, I hear. Waddayagonna do. 

OK, so once I get them I will post again.
BTW, I should add that OM is just starting up, and they do have a lot of final touches to attend to -- you know, small details that can make or break a brand's image. 
OMs are NOT the "Other" or even the "New" Parnis, in case anyone was wondering. And someone was, I think.
I am speaking strictly as an owner of both brands. I think OMs have a clear identity in terms of aesthetics. Sure, I can trace their designs back to their sources of inspiration. And that's what's nice about them -- more like "quoting" rather than outright lifting an entire paragraph verbatim.

Anyway, I do hope to have the goods in soon enough.
See y'all soon.


----------



## AlbertaTime (Dec 27, 2008)

Looking forward and I appreciate the news update!


----------



## pnut (Sep 7, 2006)

I REALLY like what I see. These are some of the best and coolest new watches I've seen in some time. The styles, the colors, the materials, and the price point all are very appealing.

One on Ebay now (370190150850) - Really digging the annodized red pusher.

http://cgi.ebay.com/OBRIS-MORGAN-DE...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## domi (Jan 21, 2008)

They have been around for at least three years...
The old 'website' is still on the server:

http://www.obrismorgan.com/engver.swf

I'd really like to pick up one of their fliegers, like the one in this auction:

http://66.163.168.225/babelfish/translate_url_content?.intl=uk&lp=zh_en&trurl=http%3a%2f%2fhk.f2.page.auctions.yahoo.com%2fhk%2fauction%2fb10724946%3fu%3djackroad_hk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

domi said:


> They have been around for at least three years...
> The old 'website' is still on the server:
> 
> http://www.obrismorgan.com/engver.swf
> ...


Hi Domi,
Just went there to check it out. Ni~ce fleegah ! :-!
Never seen THAT one.
But the site -- or, more accurately, the language used there... 
What is it? :-s
Couldn't really find my way around to figure out how to bid even. Not that I would. I get nervous when the language is... foggy. :roll:
Check this out: I tried to look up the seller. They have a ratings system that uses -- and I kid you not -- "Frontage", "Neutrality", "Negative".

OK, I can ignore the train-wrecked grammar: 'Negative' shoulda been "Negativity" to keep things... uh... consistent.

But what the heck is "Frontage"? :think: (I know what the word actually means; I just can't figure out how it's supposed to mean 'POSITIVE in a ratings system.)

"He's a real frontage guy!" 
"My wife and I had a very frontage experience in Mexico." 
"She always has a frontage word for everyone." 
"The country is going in a frontage direction."
....
Nah, ain't workin'; just can't quite get the feel for it. :-(


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

Chronopolis said:


> Hi Domi,
> Just went there to check it out. Ni~ce fleegah ! :-!
> Never seen THAT one.
> But the site -- or, more accurately, the language used there...
> ...


Automatic translation sure is funny sometimes :-d
I personally liked the "Shouts out the price most newly:"


----------



## domi (Jan 21, 2008)

Chronopolis said:


> "My wife and I had a very frontage experience in Mexico."


That was a great post, I got a much-needed belly laugh out of it. :-!

Yes, the English is a bit mangled. I'm afraid the link I posted was to a babelfish translated version of the Yahoo Auctions site in HK, hence the very odd wording.

I'm especially fond of:

"Whether or not one cares to read a mystery into Obris Morgan's legacy, the truth of the matter is he is quite immortal." :-s


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi fellas,

I just put one of mine up for sale on ebay. Check it out, and PM me if interested. I will give preferential treatment to fellow WUSsies. :-d
First come first served. :rodekaart



delef38 said:


> Please anyone familiar with this brand or, even better, owner of any of their watches leave your comments in this thread!! The only information I managed to retrieve is this site : http://www.obrismorgan.com/ and a couple of links to Hong Kong or Japanese auctions.
> Where can we get these watches????:-s


----------



## dreamguy (Jul 4, 2009)

Anyone interested on Obris Morgan watches?
Feel free to browse to this website www.e-giftsshop.com 
The Owner of this website is my freind. Anyone interested can let me pm me to get more discount. ie 20 to 30%.


----------



## munno (May 6, 2009)

> Originaly posted by *dreamguy*
> The Owner of this website is my freind. Anyone interested can let me pm me to get more discount. ie 20 to 30%.


You seem very generous. Your friend might not make any money.

By the way, welcome to this forum.


----------



## chrisbo28 (Jan 11, 2011)

NormanF said:


> There's the myth about it being a German watch brand. Don't they get tired of insulting people's intelligence? Its NOT made in Die Vaterland! :-d


Oh dear the ridigiously inscripting on the dial says a lot IMHO: "Deutscher" Automatisches GMT. They should use a better translation tool. The "duke" does it right, he sells low level chinese watches by using a fake heritage and a redigously story to people who obviously wanna be kidded and makes millions over it.


----------



## chrisbo28 (Jan 11, 2011)

Oh dear you people must be masochists. I admit that less people in english speaking countries can understand german, otherwise it would be embarrassing for you to wear those watches. :-x

For me it would be like wearing a fake Rolex :-| with much bling bling. :-d:-d I could go for a clean version. :-!


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

I found this thread being gnawed on by a dinosaur. 
So I thought I'd rescue it with an update:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/anno...s-_-north-american-official-debut-570360.html

Best,


----------



## firithmorgulion (Apr 12, 2011)

powerband said:


> I found this thread being gnawed on by a dinosaur.
> So I thought I'd rescue it with an update:
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/anno...s-_-north-american-official-debut-570360.html
> ...


this announcement is funny, why do those companies use such ridiculous storys for their junk?


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

firithmorgulion said:


> this announcement is funny, why do those companies use such ridiculous storys for their junk?


Sheesh, where's the love bro? :roll:
But then, I just like all kinds of watches. I just find something to like about them. OK, ok, except for INVICTA. But that was the price of admission to join this 'sclusive club, right? :-d


----------



## firithmorgulion (Apr 12, 2011)

Chronopolis said:


> Sheesh, where's the love bro? :roll:
> Speaking for myself, I have a few Obris Morgans, and I think they're terrific watches - for their price points.
> But then, I just like all kinds of watches. I just find something to like about them. OK, ok, except for INVICTA. But that was the price of admission to join this 'sclusive club, right? :-d
> 
> ...


they turn into junk with the ridiculous "Deutscher" on the dial
i dont know what they want to say with this, but im pretty sure the translation to let it look german was wrong


----------



## Obris Morgan _ USA (Jun 3, 2011)

...


----------



## V8 (Oct 7, 2006)

Would like to add that Tom and I provide feedback to the owner of Obris Morgan and we have been honest about what buyers on this forum expect. That is not to say any of the things people don't like will be immediately removed as the "M.O" of the brand has been established by the owner and he likes it.

What attracted me to OM is the quality and style, although there are some OM watches that crib designs from other watches some are very original and I think that is a good mix. I've also had the opportunity to get under the hood of the Kaufmann II and was pleasantly surprised to see clean machining and good tolerances.

These watches will not be for everyone, however the people who have purchased them have been very happy.

So thanks for the input, we are interested in both positive and negative, this is what will help fine tune the future offerings.


----------



## Lencoth (Apr 29, 2008)

V8 said:


> That is not to say any of the things people don't like will be immediately removed as the "M.O" of the brand has been established by the owner and he likes it.


Sorry, if this has been discussed before. What makes Obris Morgan different from other mushroom brands (website info is downright silly, fake German on the dial, no warranty on watches that were "submersed in water" (while selling 100m rated watches), 30G (half of the DIN rating for anti-magnetism)? I've looked at OBRIS MORGAN TIMEPIECES.

It may be an old site, but that's what I get when I google.


----------



## firithmorgulion (Apr 12, 2011)

Lencoth said:


> Sorry, if this has been discussed before. What makes Obris Morgan different from other mushroom brands (website info is downright silly, fake German on the dial, no warranty on watches that were "submersed in water" (while selling 100m rated watches), 30G (half of the DIN rating for anti-magnetism)? I've looked at OBRIS MORGAN TIMEPIECES.


all of this makes it an excellent example for a mushroombrand, nothing more and nothing less
its just like the "Graf von xyz" or similar
and the best is : "Obris Morgan Deutschland"; very bad idea, thats clearly against the german law because those watches see germany the first time when they came to the custom in frankfurt/main


----------



## Lencoth (Apr 29, 2008)

firithmorgulion said:


> because those watches see germany the first time when they came to the custom in frankfurt/main


If at all. I appreciate an honest (Chinese) watch, but I don't see this here.


----------



## Obris Morgan _ USA (Jun 3, 2011)

...


----------



## Pawl_Buster (Mar 12, 2007)

I doubt you will have bought any converts with that bit of nonsense.

Maybe not a mushroom brand but definitely not one to be taken seriously with rationalizations like these.

We don't see real Swiss and German or Japanese or Chinese companies plastering silly stuff on their dials. If you want to be taken seriously; you might follow the lead of brands like Rolex, Omega, Seiko, Citizen, Sea Gull, etc.; otherwise you simply come across as another mushroom brand 

Obris Morgan may very well produce fine watches but with the borrowed company history and the goofy script, it's pretty hard for many to take it seriously.


----------



## firithmorgulion (Apr 12, 2011)

if i where asian, i wouldt be pissed now
latin script are only pattern for them? nice way to call them stupid 

but its weekend and i will be nice so i dont call OM a mushromm brand, i call it wannabe german-like brand to sell more of your watches with the sign of quality which is associated with germany and made in germany


----------



## Mtech (Jan 2, 2010)

All that matters is the product, if the product is good and the hype is just typical hype, then the product will triumph.

I say that we stop bashing the method and wait for the product. We WIS love to bash brands that have overhyped marketing and underwhelming product ~ for good reason. So many examples of other watch brands that also tread on very thin ice about their claims of heritage back from sundials )

Today we can buy a German engineered VW car made in USA or Mexico, does this mean the product is not really legitimate in claiming German heritage?


----------



## firithmorgulion (Apr 12, 2011)

Mtech said:


> All that matters is the product, if the product is good and the hype is just typical hype, then the product will triumph.
> 
> I say that we stop bashing the method and wait for the product. We WIS love to bash brands that have overhyped marketing and underwhelming product ~ for good reason. So many examples of other watch brands that also tread on very thin ice about their claims of heritage back from sundials )
> 
> Today we can buy a German engineered VW car made in USA or Mexico, does this mean the product is not really legitimate in claiming German heritage?


those cars never state to be made in germany, they state to be engineered in germany, which is, in my mind, a huge difference


----------



## Lencoth (Apr 29, 2008)

Mtech said:


> I say that we stop bashing the method and wait for the product.


According to the statement by Obris Morgan_USA above (that has now disappeared btw) this brand has been around since the '60s and I will not question that statement. How longer do you need to wait in order to judge the product?


----------



## firithmorgulion (Apr 12, 2011)

Lencoth said:


> According to the statement by Obris Morgan_USA above (that has now disappeared btw) this brand has been around since the '60s and I will not question that statement. How longer do you need to wait in order to judge the product?


if i see a watch from from them from before 2007 i will believe this, but you will never see anyone, just the millionsmartbullshit on their website


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

firithmorgulion said:


> if i see a watch from from them from before 2007 i will believe this, but you will never see anyone, just the millionsmartbullshit on their website


YOUR tireless non-stop axe grinding over a schlocky brand:

If you're gonna keep this up, could ya do it some humor? It's all so grim and depressing. Can ya give it a rest? I think we GOT your point.


----------



## Lencoth (Apr 29, 2008)

*WatchUseek Watch Forum Rules & Guidelines:

**1* Members will be kind and courteous, and respectful to other members. No direct or indirect personal attacks or insults of any kind will be allowed.


----------



## firithmorgulion (Apr 12, 2011)

Chronopolis said:


> YOUR tireless non-stop axe grinding over a schlocky brand:
> 
> If you're gonna keep this up, could ya do it some humor? It's all so grim and depressing. Can ya give it a rest? I think we GOT your point.


i agree with you that i wasnt really polite and focusing to much on this one brand, instead expressing my displeasure about all of those brands that try to fool customers
and to your original post: yes, im german, ive grown up in saxony and im glad that the watchmaking came back after the years of the GDR whre it was nearly dead


----------



## WatchDoc6 (Nov 16, 2010)

Here's a 2012 link to a post/review of an Obris Morgan Branco
https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/obris-morgan-branco-quick-impressions-702328.html


----------



## massives (May 7, 2012)

thanks for the mention watchdoc. i just didn't post that review here because the watch uses a japanese movement. it is a great value though, and my most accurate watch i own thus far.


----------



## zkennedy (Feb 29, 2012)

firithmorgulion said:


> i agree with you that i wasnt really polite and focusing to much on this one brand, instead expressing my displeasure about all of those brands that try to fool customers
> and to your original post: yes, im german, ive grown up in saxony and im glad that the watchmaking came back after the years of the GDR whre it was nearly dead


I don't post often here, but I can say that I find opinions like this hilarious. China and Japan have proven their engineering skills in many ways that Germany couldn't touch. Germany just has a deeper history in horology. You should take it as a compliment that people are so eager to brandish your country's name on their product. It's not your loss if they make mistake in translation, or if their product falls short. Nowhere do they claim that their product is made in Germany. It seems that they are German "inspired".

I also find it funny how snobbish many watch enthusiasts can be. They try to justify spending thousands on watches because of a name and "heritage". So many Swiss and European watch brands bolster their product as superior when really, it's just another way to build a mousetrap. As long as the end result is the same, and the consumer is happy with the quality.. Then what difference does it make? I can build a Mil-Sub style watch with a 2836 or 2824 that is every bit as functional as a Rolex. It doesn't have the same name, and it might not be as shiny... But by god it'll do the same thing, and do it just as well if not better in some cases. The Miyota movements have proven themselves are reliable workhorses and so have the simple DG2813. They may not be as graceful or elegant as an "ALMIGHTY SWISS" but they get the job done (although Miyota could easily be compared to swiss). I think a big part of all this mudslinging and undermining of these upstart brands out of Asia is the fear that they can compete with the Swiss watches on many levels. Seiko has made innovations that make the Swiss salivate, and their watches are FAR more affordable in terms of the engineering put in.

I've just placed an order for the Obris Morgan Branco. It's not Swiss, it's not German, and it doesn't have a highly marketed name on the Dial.. But I'll bet it looks, feels and performs every bit as good as the Sinn models it has been compared to. It shares many of the same features and I'll be buying it for about a tenth of the price. So you buy your German watches, while Sinn laughs all the way to the bank and I'm buying nine more equally as functional and equally beautiful timepieces from asian manufacturers.

Also keep in mind that MOST "Swiss" or "German" watch manufacturers obtain many of their parts from Asian suppliers..


----------



## dali3464 (Jul 26, 2012)

zkennedy said:


> I don't post often here, but I can say that I find opinions like this hilarious...


I don't think the author's issue was with Asian engineering/manufacturing, I gather it was more to do with Obris Morgan's representation of itself. Judging by the now-deleted posts of Obris Morgan_USA, the company may have taken a few liberties when they marketed themselves (i.e. compare the 1997 founding date on their website to the original statement by Obris Morgan_USA that they existed in the 60s). Whilst they never claimed to be made in Germany, there's a certain disgenuousness in labelling one's product with "Deutscher" or "Deutschland" when said product has no connection with Germany. German-inspired is certainly valid, but there are surely better ways to pay homage to German design/horological tradition than plastering the name of Germany on the watch itself.

That said, I'm quite glad that Obris Morgan ditched the "Deutscher"/"Deustchland" labels and have upgraded their movements to Miyota as well. The Branco is quite eye-catching and I might snatch one up when they come back into stock.


----------



## zkennedy (Feb 29, 2012)

I bought the Branco at Watches, Seiko Watches, Orient Watches, Junkers Watch, Pilot Watches, Tritrium Watches, German Watches, Swiss Watches, Laco Watches

It's in stock now in most of the builds/offerings through that seller. They are listed as one of the distributors on Obris Morgan's webpage as well.



dali3464 said:


> That said, I'm quite glad that Obris Morgan ditched the "Deutscher"/"Deustchland" labels and have upgraded their movements to Miyota as well. The Branco is quite eye-catching and I might snatch one up when they come back into stock.


And I agree to an extent, but I do not feel that simply putting "Deutscher" or "Deustschland" necessarily denotes that it is made there. I'm glad they no longer do this as well because it looked silly.. But I really don't think it's something for people to be upset about. The person I responded to was being pretty harsh on a brand that is simply trying to make quality affordable pieces. You don't see this sort of hate towards micro-brands based in Canada or the US using Miyotas and other asian movements and use the Submariner design. Some have "Swiss Made" simply because the movement is from there.. But that's not entirely truthful is it? And how much of that movement is supplied in parts by Asian factories? I just think the whole thing is silly. It's like wearing a T-Shirt that says "USA" that was made in China or Thailand. Nobody takes offence to that... But I digress. I suppose it is either here nor there.

To each their own.


----------



## Editor (Aug 16, 2012)

I checked out their website today and the branco is still not in stock. Anyone know what's going on?


----------



## Diver527 (Dec 10, 2013)

I have an Explorer and for the price point I love it.

Anyone have any predictions where they will go with it next?

Upgraded materials, enhanced movement, coloured bezels and dials......???


----------

